# Waves nx



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 28, 2016)

Has anyone else tried it?

It seems pretty good to me although the head tracking can create some funky filtering which you can clearly hear when you turn your head. It can also be a bit jumpy if you turn your head quickly.

The surrounds seem to be fairly realistic but I'm a noob when it comes to mixing and surround so I'm curious to hear what more experienced people think of it.


----------



## CorgiKing (Jan 30, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> It seems pretty good to me although the head tracking can create some funky filtering which you can clearly hear when you turn your head. It can also be a bit jumpy if you turn your head quickly.
> 
> The surrounds seem to be fairly realistic but I'm a noob when it comes to mixing and surround so I'm curious to hear what more experienced people think of it.



I spent a couple of hours with it this week, playing with finished mixes, and then trying to see how it helps pull together ones still in progress. I found that its potential is more apparent with fuller, near-final stuff. It really helps with depth and placement, and A/Bing with my monitors showed that it really has some usefulness.

But like you said, there is some funky filtering going on. It does sound better than any headphone thing I've tried before. If nothing else, it's another tool for checking mixes on near the end of the process.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 1, 2016)

The consumer version of Waves Nx was just released, but I feel like I should warn users about a troubling issue with installation on my 2012 Mac Mini. After the download and install, a restart is required. As soon as my computer was restarted an awful and very loud noise blasted out (sounded like a square wave, but not sure) and I had to lunge to yank the volume down. Luckily, I have all my system sounds set to output from the Mac Mini's internal speaker and not through my audio interface (which was off at restart).

There is the potential that this could damage someone's system so I wanted to share my experience. I'm not near my setup now so I'll have to investigate further when I get back to it.

On a side note: When I used the beta version of this app (again, the consumer Waves Nx app not Virtual Mix Room) I was never able to get sound to play from videos when using Quicktime. Uninstalled Waves Nx and it worked again. I haven't had the chance to try again on the new release due to the issue above. Also, the serial number that Waves sent me to register my copy was invalid, so it's become quite a headache just to listen to some media on headphones in 3D with this software.


----------



## emasters (Nov 1, 2016)

Also to be aware of with the NX headphone tracker, is that it requires low power Blue-Tooth support. On a PC, seems like there are a variety of cost effective USB solutions to support this, if you have an older computer. However, on my 2011 iMac, there's no solution that seems to work. Waves publishes a couple of USB adapters for OS X, but having purchase these, no luck OS X doesn't seem to like to share Blue-Tooth support with other drivers. Would be interested if someone has a working solution for this on an older iMac that doesn't natively support low power Blue-Tooth. Otherwise, my NX headphone tracker is already on the shelf collecting dust (though the head-tracker does work).


----------

